#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] ff展(類似大型獸聚的日子？)

## 影曲

如往常＝w＝
離上一次FF也過了四五個月了，相信有很多新獸近來

所以虎家在一次放個消息給大家-w-

7/24、7/25號FF展，地點在台大，內也會販售獸刊

獸們幾乎都聚集在內側的階梯(靠近操場的)

這一次似乎"獸典"再次上市，所以希望有空閒可以來露露臉，出來見見獸友

有玩毛毛裝或cosplay的朋友也可以當天拿出來秀～

------另外--------

虎家在考慮24號當天下午是否要開團聚餐\r

-以上-

----------


## 小雪

可惜當天我只能去25號

24號要上班@@

而且新的毛毛裝還沒做好 

所以這次我不會穿吧 差頭還沒做好呀

等冬季的ff我在穿來跟大家見面吧 這樣也不會太熱XD

25那天會去晃一下 當天多多教喔(還記得我吧)

----------


## 漣漪月影

當天我會COS來獸聚www
呵呵~  :Embarassed:

----------


## 布雷克

我另一半去就好了^^

他還為此請假呀，可惜這一次我沒有想要去(誰認識你?)

----------


## 羅傑

想問問 有多少獸會進場呢0.0
一起排隊比較不會無聊XD"

24號~+1

----------


## 幻貓

如果沒有意外.....我會去25日那一場
24日有事沒辦法去囉

沒有獸裝，頂多就一條貓尾巴而已
期待與大家的會面：)

----------


## 闇影龍

真羨慕你們台北的獸....

某龍再澎湖..根本沒啥機會去獸聚(遠望)

----------


## 小雪

> 真羨慕你們台北的獸....
> 
> 某龍再澎湖..根本沒啥機會去獸聚(遠望)


別灰心嘛 總是有機會的呀

機會來了就可以跟大家一起獸聚啦

----------


## uoiea

我那天要去那邊幫我哥賣書,也許會有人看到我也說不定

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

台北喔~~真好0.0!!

我住南部太遠了~~根本不能去..

我媽媽也不會允許吧....T.T

希望你們~能玩的愉快@.@!!

----------

